# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Radioterapia skutki uboczne

## Majka

Witam,

Moja mama bedzie leczona napromienianiem. Chciałabym dowiedzieć się o skutkach ubocznych tej metody leczenia. Czy ktos na forum z doświadczenia może mi napisać ważne informacje na temat radioterapii?
Jak moja mama powinna dbać o siebie, aby ochronić swoje zdrowie i aby ta terapia była skuteczna i nie było zadnych skutków ubocznych?

Proszę o pomoc!

----------

